# Non-Halloween Songs?



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Makes perfect sense. Knights in White Satin by the Moody Blues - creepy, creepy, creepy...I have a love-hate relationship with it. I have always fallen asleep with music playing. Before iPods, this meant radio. I can't tell you how many times I would juuuust be drifting off only to be jolted awake with, "Breathe deep, the gathering gloom..." No fun.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol I have a few songs like that:

"Years Ago/Steven/The Awakening"-by Alice Cooper
"Good To Me"-By Nathan Barr (vocals by Lisabeth Scott)- from the "Shutter" soundtrack
"Haunted"-By Poe
"My Immortal"-By Evanescence
"Boogie Man"-By Aerosmith
"Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of These)"-By Marilyn Manson, and recently I found a haunting version of this song sung by Emily Browning
"Zombie"- By The Cranberries
"Little Red Riding Hood"-By Laura Gibson-A cover of Sam "The Sham"s original
"Spiders Are Fun"-By Davey Dickens
"Boris The Spider"-By The Who
"Roads"-By Portishead
"How Soon Is Now"-By Love Spit Love- from "The Craft" soundtrack, also used as the theme song for "Charmed" 
"Dangerous Type"-By Letters To Cleo-a cover of The Car's original, also from "The Craft" soundtrack
"Bridge Of Sighs"-By Robin Trower
"What Do I Have To Do"-By Stabbing Westward
"Lunatic Fringe"-By Red Rider
"Voices"-By Russ Ballard

And last, but far from least, I really like "The Well", "Before You Die, You See The Ring", "This Is Going To Hurt", and "Burning Tree" from "The Ring" soundtrack. It's all instrumental, but it's really spooky mood music.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

"Moondance" by Van Morrisson
Besides the obvious October reference the flutes remind me of the music in the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

might I suggest "Red Right Hand" by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds?

Spookmaster


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool thread....at my Halloween soiree, I actually play songs like that, "not actual Halloween" songs but ones that could fit into that general vein, whether it be a play on words, melody or mood.....well at least in my mind (For me, "Monster Mash" gets really old fast). This is my selection.

I grew up in the early MTV era, so I associate visually with some songs this way.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Few more.....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Cool thread....at my Halloween soiree, I actually play songs like that, "not actual Halloween" songs but ones that could fit into that general vein, whether it be a play on words, melody or mood.....well at least in my mind (For me, "Monster Mash" gets really old fast). This is my selection.
> 
> I grew up in the early MTV era, so I actually associate visually with some songs this way.  Thanks for posting.


The Chauffeur by Duran Duran, instant shivers up and down the spine. One of my favourite non-Halloween songs. A few others. This House by Alison Moyet, The Seer by Big Country,Your Painted Smile by Bryan Ferry, Lady Grinning Soul, by David Bowie, The Dead of Night by Depeche Mode, Ghosts by Japan, Most of Kate Bush's stuff, Closer by The Kings of Leon, I could go on and on.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

This is a great thread, can't wait to see other peoples choices. I also like to use some classical or semi-classical music furing Halloween or to get me in the mood, such as The Mediaeval Baebes.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

carmilla1970 said:


> ..... This House by Alison Moyet, The Seer by Big Country,Your Painted Smile by Bryan Ferry, Lady Grinning Soul, by David Bowie, The Dead of Night by Depeche Mode, Ghosts by Japan, Most of Kate Bush's stuff, Closer by The Kings of Leon, I could go on and on.


These are all very good ones. I will have to add to my list....

Here area few more.


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh wow, I honestly didn't think this thread would be posted in this much. Thank you!

Out of all the songs mentioned thus far, I've only actually heard a few beforehand, and they all fit perfectly, in my opinion.



Halloweenie1 said:


> Cool thread....at my Halloween soiree, I actually play songs like that, "not actual Halloween" songs but ones that could fit into that general vein, whether it be a play on words, melody or mood.....well at least in my mind (For me, "Monster Mash" gets really old fast). This is my selection.
> 
> I grew up in the early MTV era, so I associate visually with some songs this way.  Thanks for posting.


Exactly. The real Halloween songs are nice and all, but I think it's also cool to include these non-Halloween songs, even if to most people they won't make sense. The ones I'm about to post don't have any lyrics that relate to Halloween, it's just that these songs are those that I would play at a party, they are also songs that for some reason I can picture playing in the background of various types of Halloween scenes, whether it's walking around with a group of friends and having fun or even a typical scary scene that you'd see in horror movies, if I'm making sense. Haha, the more I try to explain it the less sense I make.


























Go ahead, you can all laugh at that last one. I have a strange mind.

This is basically, like, my Halloween playlist whenever I go out around that time of year. These are only a few of the ones off the top of my head. I'll be looking deeper to find more in the next couple of days.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lambdadelta said:


> Oh wow, I honestly didn't think this thread would be posted in this much. Thank you!
> 
> Out of all the songs mentioned thus far, I've only actually heard a few beforehand, and they all fit perfectly, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


You make total sense.  

It's really what a person associates or connects with based on their perspective (shaped by personal experperiences). 

Though everyone's idea of "Halloween" music will be different, the fun is sharing your perspective. There is a good chance it will inspire another. 
Of course, not everything will click with "everyone," but I don't think it matters. As long as everyone keeps an open mind, it is fun and you just never know what you might learn or get out of it. 

I think that this was a great idea for a topic. I have so far enjoyed contributing and viewing the feedback. I also wanted to mention, I dig the Crystal Castles song. Was not familar with this band, but love the Cure (Robert Smith)......Good posts so far, looking forward to see what else you might come up with.

Thanks for posting! 


A few more from me.....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the original by Talk Talk but I also like the No Doubt version....





Really alot of songs by the Smiths or Morrissey would fit into this genre...just too many to list!


----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)

Anything Lordi!!
Actually I find his songs grasp halloween better than alot of halloween themed songs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opaxEWKagh8

Of course alot of metal and gothic bands have alot of halloween type songs that are also great to listen to out of season here are some of my favorites.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfI8o_hzaDk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KhinfGZ6ic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwzBtHQLPP0


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

All great picks ! Some I had forgotten and now have to add to my library.


----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)

Thought i'd add a couple more 

Heres a good pirate/Halloween combo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDOFzu-6MD4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dte-u_lsmdc


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Halloweenie1 said:


> You make total sense.
> 
> It's really what a person associates or connects with based on their perspective (shaped by personal experperiences).
> 
> ...


Oh wow, very well said. You've described it so perfectly, I can't even explain. Thank you!

Ah, yeah, the Crystal Castles song is sort of the main one. It was the first song that, when I first listened to it, I immediately thought "Halloween", and it greatly overshadows all of the other songs. I don't even know why, haha.

Here are a couple more. Nothing too exciting. Warning for language in the last one!






^This one makes me think of a "calm before/after the storm" scenario on a scary Halloween night. Or even a spooky house alone, away from the rest of the world, or something.






^It's in the name. This one starts off like typical haunt-y music, then gets pretty intense. Maybe party music, or a chase scene, or just a group of teenagers having fun and being mischievous on Halloween night.






^This one's just really...kind of dark. Maybe not as fitting for Halloween, but I think it'd make good background music.






^I'm not really sure too much, about this one. There's really no reason for me to think of Halloween with this song, but I do. Really weird. It's a song I'd be playing during the early part of my trick-or-treating. Sorta as things are upbeat, but before the real excitement begins.






^My friend described this one the best. He said how, with the intro, he could imagine a graveyard scene where the clock strikes twelve and all of the corpses start rising from the graves or something, and begin wreaking havoc. I can totally see that, but I think it works for a lot of intense scenarios.

My choices thus far have apparently been very different from everyone else's, which is cool, I think. I do hope others will connect with some of the songs, though.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

(Don't Fear) The Reaper: Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

"The End" and "Riders on the Storm" by The Doors


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Labyrinth﻿ of Dreams by Nox Arcana 
~Fabulous silhouette art by HF Member *Nocturnaloner* 

[/COLOR]


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## superhero (Oct 15, 2009)

These are great! I'm always looking for songs like these for my party playlist. Here are some that I love:


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I bust out Jeff Wayne's "War of the Worlds" on October 1st and give it a listen at least once a week through the month.


----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)

Thought I'd add some modern songs with a good halloween twist the first one being my favorite


----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)

...and...


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

One of my all-time favorite songs is "Straight to You" by Nick Cave. It's such a beautiful, romantic love song and yet there's just something kinda scary about Nick Cave. Another one of my favorite Nick Cave songs is "The Mercy Seat". Just the way he says "I am not afraid to die"...gives me the chills. I'm showing my age here, but these are two classic songs that I still love all these years later.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

My top songs would be "Burn" by the Cure, "The Ghost Song" by Salty Holmes, "Save Yourself" by Stabbing Westward, "Black No. 1" by Type O Negative, and the "How Soon is Now" adaptation by Love Spit Love.

I'm starting to listen to Nick Cave so I'm going to have a good time listening to all of the Cave suggestions later!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

lets see....well i really like the katy perry song.... wide awake....its got that halloweenie feel to it...lol!!

http://youtu.be/k0BWlvnBmIE


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the creepy stalker vibe of #1 CRUSH by Garbage. This is always on my playlist!







Of course, Rob Zombie's "LIVING DEAD GIRL" is always on the list too...






And I have not seen this mentioned yet, but I always enjoy "PEOPLE WHO HAVE DIED" by the Jim Caroll Band.






Eric


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nick Cave's "Red Right Hand" is always good at Halloweentime.

I also only listen to Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of the War of the Worlds ... which is not explicitly Halloweenish ... in October. It is just so perfect.


----------



## napieram12 (Oct 18, 2010)

All good stuff. 
I also want to add, 
Jefferson Airplanes 'White Rabbit' -always sounds supper creepy
"the End' The Doors
'Suspicious Minds' I prefer Elvis' version
'Lightning Crashes' Live 
'Last Kiss' the Pearl Jam remmake, its the vocals
'Hemorage' Fuel

I know there are tons more, just can't think of 'em at the moment


----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)

This video is from Hatsune Miku a japenese digital voice they have made a number of creepy songs that are perfect for halloween. Here is one of my favorites.






Here is a song with a slight native american vibe.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Song was used in "Lost Boys" movie....


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Halloweenie1 said:


>


This one always sends shivers up my spine. So eerie.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Probably because of Ghostbusters (definitely not the lyrics ), but I get Halloween vibes from this one.




This cover is just haunting.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's a rare one ... "Voodoo Lullaby" by Into the Fray ... great lyrics. Unusual style. It is on their MySpace page. I heard it on never ending wonder radio during their Halloween-athon years ago and so it is forever tied to Halloween for me. (Along with Black Mass Lucifer, Ruth White, Timothy Leary, etc.)


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Red said:


> This one always sends shivers up my spine. So eerie.


Love Phil Collins...this is a good one. 

Reminds me....I need to pull out my Phil Collins/Gensis/Peter Gabriel cds out.

Here are two that could fit.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

...._spooky_


----------



## sossamonster (Oct 25, 2009)

This is my list, peoples. I'm sorry if it's a little hard to read. Exported from iTunes and couldn't be arsed formatting it a little neater.

Artist / Song:

Bauhaus	The Passion of Lovers
Bauhaus	Bela Lugosi's Dead
Bauhaus	She's in Parties
Bauhaus	Silent Hedges
Bauhaus	Hollow Hills
Beethoven, Ludwig van	Symphony 7 - II. Allegretto
The Blanks	Happy Halloween
Charles Gounod Funeral March of a Marionette
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah Satan Said Dance
The Cramps	Surfin' Dead
Danny Elfman	Nightmare Before Christmast Soundtrack
Danny Elfman	Sleepy Hollow Soundtrack
Erik Satie	03 - Gymnopédies, 3. Lent et grave
Erik Satie	04 - Gnossienne, 1. Lent
The Ghastly Ones	Haulin' Hearse
Gregorio Allegri Miserere (Psalm 51)
Hocus Pocus Soundtrack
The Horrors	Death At The Chapel
The Horrors	Mirror's Image
The Horrors	Three Decades
The Horrors	Who Can Say
The Horrors	Do You Remember
The Horrors	New Ice Age
The Horrors	Scarlet Fields
The Horrors	I Only Think Of You
The Horrors	I Can't Control Myself
The Horrors	Primary Colours
The Horrors	Sea Within A Sea
The Horrors	Still Life
Howling Bells	The Bell Hit
Howling Bells	Velvet Girl
Howling Bells	Low Happening
Howling Bells	Broken Bones
Howling Bells	Wishing Stone
Joy Division	Dead Souls
Korn Falling Away From Me
Love Spit Love	How Soon Is Now?
Modest Mussorgsky A Night On Bald Mountain
Monkey (Damon Albarn & Jamie Hewlett) The White Skeleton Demon
The Munsters Theme
Nox Arcana	Labyrinth of Dreams
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Swan Lake
Saint-Saens	Dance Macabre
Shostakovich	Jazz Suite No. 2 VI. Waltz 2
Silly Symphonies Skeleton Dance
Smetana The Moldau
Sufjan Stevens You Are The Blood
The V.C.s Heaven & Hell
The V.C.s Ray Harryhausen Creates His Perfect 12" Woman
Yeah Yeah Yeahs	Heads Will Roll


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## MisteroftheDark (Sep 23, 2012)

This is a nice song for those Femme Fetales
"I'm gonna get cha I wanna taste the way that you bleed you're my kill of the night.


----------



## MisteroftheDark (Sep 23, 2012)

"I got the ways and means to new orleans, I'm going down by the river where its warm and green"


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

How about One-Eyed Doll...one of my favorites:


----------



## monkeysmiles (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, it's been a while since I've been on here, and I missed quite a bit of great music! I guess that means it's my turn, now, to bump this up.











^At this point, I might as well just put every Crystal Castles song, haha. I don't know why I find them so perfect for Halloween.






^Mainly after the first 45-ish seconds. Again, not even sure why, but I thought of Halloween when I heard this. This is my Trick-or-treating music!






^Glad I'm not the only one that thinks this (notice one of the recent comments on the video), and it's mainly the background music that gives off that sound, not the singing, as much.






^And this one...I don't know. Kind of sounds like a more 'mystical' kind of Halloween.

Yep, I have a realllllly strange mind when it comes to Halloween and music. But hey.


----------

